# Hive lid



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Okay!!


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> Okay!!


My first victim!


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

So no one gave any thought to using cement board as a lid?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have thought about it. I've also thought about making a hive out of cement board. My main concern is lack of insulation. Wood is a better insulator. But the advantage is that the cement wont' rot...


----------



## beehapiary (Jan 13, 2017)

Having built showers with cement board I would avoid it. Mainly because they aren't water proof, before tiling any thinset company that is respected and offers a warranty requires you to seal the cement board with a paintable type product to seal all the pinhole pores. Cement board exposed to water will absorb it and deteriorate, this is only my opinion and from a different purpose.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

So, what if we paint it with a couple coats and then put insulation under it? I already insulate all my lids.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't know about your local conditions, but here I have high winds so I have to put at least a 1/2 cement block on the top. If you have to put any amount of weight on yours, it will eventually sag and obviously cause problems. 3/4" ply or Avantek is a better option if you are looking for a cheap way to make a top. J


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

beehapiary said:


> Having built showers with cement board I would avoid it. Mainly because they aren't water proof, before tiling any thinset company that is respected and offers a warranty requires you to seal the cement board with a paintable type product to seal all the pinhole pores. Cement board exposed to water will absorb it and deteriorate, this is only my opinion and from a different purpose.



I've worked with it too and it is definitely not waterproof. And its heavy 

>So, what if we paint it with a couple coats and then put insulation under it? I already insulate all my lids.

Try it but I am extremely skeptical just from seeing what moisture does to this stuff

>v3/4" ply or Avantek is a better option if you are looking for a cheap way to make a top

I still have a few scrap pieces of 19/32 ply doubling as a top for the past couple of seasons. I think their only saving grace is that they were primed and painted.


----------



## Jim_in_PA (May 17, 2016)

Cement board is difficult to work with, somewhat brittle and isn't made to be "in the weather". it's primary purpose is to provide a truly rigid base for tile and flooring materials. I wouldn't use it for this purpose, personally.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hex0rz said:


> So no one gave any thought to using cement board as a lid?


If by cement board you mean concrete form board, people been doing that longer than you been keeping bees. If not, what are you talking about?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

_Hex0rx_ is referring to board made _with_ cement. There are a few different incarnations, but often they are essentially used in place of drywall in potentially wet areas, such as bathroom walls in a tub/shower area. Often cement board is used as a base for ceramic tile.

One example: https://www.jameshardie.com/products/hardiebacker-cement-board


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Very Sam Comfort, he uses reflectix and a tile for a roof on his warres


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Unless you have a source of scrap, wouldn't that stuff be expensive to use for hive lids? And if you can score it and snap it, how well will it withstand a hive tool prying up underneath it?


----------



## Spur9 (Sep 13, 2016)

What about Trex? If cost wasn’t an issue.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Fivej said:


> I don't know about your local conditions, but here I have high winds so I have to put at least a 1/2 cement block on the top. If you have to put any amount of weight on yours, it will eventually sag and obviously cause problems. 3/4" ply or Avantek is a better option if you are looking for a cheap way to make a top. J


I've already invested in MDO for lids. Its hard to come by around here and very spendy. Think 50-60 a sheet. 

Cement board is pretty heavy stuff. I wouldn't be worried about sag. 



rwurster said:


> Try it but I am extremely skeptical just from seeing what moisture does to this stuff


What have you seen?



sqkcrk said:


> Unless you have a source of scrap, wouldn't that stuff be expensive to use for hive lids? And if you can score it and snap it, how well will it withstand a hive tool prying up underneath it?


It currently sells for $10.27 US a 3x5 sheet. You can get in either 1/4" or 7/16" thickness. If my math is correct, i can yield 10 lids a sheet. Do the math.

I would imagine scoring and snapping is much different than prying. I have used this stuff. It does flex/sag in whole sheets if you don't support it. It can be brittle i suppose. It has fiber woven mesh embedded into it so it doesn't just crumble. I would also think that it shouldn't really stick to anything if you have insulation under it.


I Guess i could always try and put a wood rim around the perimeter of it to minimize any damage to it and then waterproof it somehow. Through painting it or dipping it or use a waterproofer like redguard.


----------



## Mike Gillmore (Feb 25, 2006)

This looked interesting, related to your lid project.

https://www.buzzle.com/articles/how-to-paint-cement-board.html


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

hex0rz said:


> It currently sells for $10.27 US a 3x5 sheet. You can get in either 1/4" or 7/16" thickness. If my math is correct, i can yield 10 lids a sheet. Do the math.


Seems you are sold on it. Let us know how well it works. 

Do you have 8 frame hives? Last time I cut a 4x8 sheet of plywood for covers, if I remember correctly, the most I could get out of it for covers was 11 covers, and they were all a little smaller than full size.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

> It currently sells for $10.27 US a 3x5 sheet. You can get in either 1/4" or 7/16" thickness. If my math is correct, i can yield 10 lids a sheet. Do the math.


At best, You'll get 6 tops from a 3x5 with the outside dimensions of the box being 20x16 3/8.
For a 5 frame nuc top with the OD dimensions 20x9 3/8 you'll get 9.

Snapping doesn't give a clean edge, small pieces are very hard to score and snap. You'll eat up alot of utility knife blades.
If you use a circular saw you'll loose 1/8 to the kerf so tops on the long end will just cover the edge if you make good cuts. The blade gets eaten up and cutting with the power saw creates alot of dust so stand upwind and maybe use a mask. The saw cuts give clean edges.

I call it all cement board so I'll have to find the exact name of the stuff I use (1/4" smooth) for tops on my stored supers. I'll take a picture later today. I had some lying around, outside, and cut it up for tops. Had to be outside for 4-5 years before I used them.
Never have sealed them and they don't leak, and dry very quickly. They are tough and think they would with stand regular use on hives although I don't use them for that, prying up may be an issue for the edges of the top on a working hive. I'll have to try a few if no one else chimes in on how they hold up in regular use.
. Yes, they are heavy and take some getting used to pulling off and putting on being thin and heavy.

Pretty sure it's hardyboard. The pics:


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Oops your right only 6 could be yielded. That's still really cheap. I think I've got one sheet leftover from a project ill cut up and give a shot with. Won't have results until after next season anyways though.

Clyde, that does look like hardy board. I wonder how that stuff would work too.


----------



## clyderoad (Jun 10, 2012)

I think it will work, it stays together better than the porous more cement like boards. The one in the picture is 5 years old or older that was stored outside the whole time. A couple of years ago I cut it up for super tops during winter storage, also outside. I have used them as temporary corers on
splits and such and they worked fine. I haven't used them full time on working hives, yet. I'd use this type of board before I'd use the other cement boards though.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmm, ill have to stop at the hardware store again and check some out.


----------

